# Roya at 13 months



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

went to the park today, she seemed to be into "stacking" herself, so i figured i'd snap a few candids to share. would be nice to see what you guys think of her development and how she looks so far...mind the last photo where it looks like she's lifting her leg to rip one, facial expression and all :wild:

http://[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/aosmola85/media/IMG_1631_zpsh5wt7bbs.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/aosmola85/media/IMG_1633_zpsjuekauwm.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/aosmola85/media/IMG_1640_zpsxhq8ln3o.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/user/aosmola85/media/IMG_1642_zpsgfvmzf5t.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very leggy athletic looking female with very nice color. Flat withers, OK topline, good position of a croup that could be a bit longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Very nice underline. She looks like she may be standing a bit east/west, but that could just be the photos and may also improve as she matures and thickens up. Good pigment, nice dark eyes.


----------



## 4TheLoveOfSheps (Sep 9, 2015)

I personally think that she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 4TheLoveOfSheps (Sep 9, 2015)

She has a very nice color to her, and from what I can tell she seems to be a pretty good size  How tall is she?


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

4TheLoveOfSheps said:


> She has a very nice color to her, and from what I can tell she seems to be a pretty good size  How tall is she?


thanks so much! she's 24 inches exactly. about 67lbs


----------



## LiD$6945 (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful color and great form!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

